
Being overweight 'reduces dementia risk' - jfuhrman
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-32233571
======
nostrademons
Controlling for age and lifespan? It's possible that being overweight reduces
dementia risk because you die earlier, and hence don't get to old age when
dementia is really prevalent.

